# Miscarriage at 6 weeks, but today told still pregnant.



## eco

Hi all,

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and 5 days. This is now 4 weeks ago.

I had medical treatment to remove product because im at risk of blood clots when pregnant and docs advised to get back to normal as soon as poss. This was upsetting but had to happen. I then went back to the docs 10 days ago after as I had pain. My bleeding had stopped I was given more medication to remove the product that was left. Now this is the crazy part,

Today I went back to the EPU and they did another scan as still have a lot of pain on left side. They told me that there was a cyst on my ovary a clot of blood from the pregnancy left in my womb and a NEW, yes NEW sack. they even got my notes out to check the scan pic and it was smaller and in a different place in the womb.

My head was all over so I asked how far along they thought and was told 4-5 weeks.

1. we have had no S*X 
2. in the last 4 weeks Iv had 2 lots of treatment.

Surely im not pregnant with a new pregnancy. How can this happen my hormone level has never been back to normal so I didn't think I would have ovulated. Iv had no period except from my loss. I was told 10 days ago that there was remaining product at 1.6ml and was given treatment to expel this. Iv had no bleeding from this. The last time we did anything was before I miscarried but im sure this could not have resulted in a new pregnancy when i was already pregnant. 

Please help my head is spinning. I cant wait till next week to get some answers.

Thanks ECO :wacko:


----------



## annaaabanana

omg! that is crazy!!! idk what to tell you on that one... GOOD LUCK IN THIS PREGNANCY THO!:)


----------



## blue33

Wow!! That is truly amazing and wonderful news!! I've never had a d&c before, I was given medicine that was supposed to stop growth of an ectopic pregnancy. I had very heavy bleeding after that and even passed huge clots, as well as my hcg levels dropping and the docs said it had worked because of those things...but 2 weeks later my tube burst because it really hadn't worked. After surgery I asked about the baby and was told the medicine hadn't worked at all and the baby was still alive when they had to remove her. Sometimes I think our little ones are very strong and follow their instinct to hang on to their mommies :flower:

I am so happy for you and hope everything goes well!! Please keep us posted on this!


----------



## mapha2

Sometimes what God has planned, no man can remove. These are surely God's miracles. Keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## Celesse

When they say "4-5weeks" do they mean from when LMP would have been on a 28day cycle or from ovulation. My experience of ultrasound techs is both ways of dating get used. If they mean 4-5weeks since ovulation then you would have conceived a few days for the miscarriage. No idea if that's possible. I guess it would depend on your hormone levels before miscarriage. 

If they mean 4-5weeks since when LMP would be on a 28 day cycle then conception would have happened 1-2weeks after miscarriage. 

Could it be a pseudo sac like some women get in ectopic pregnancies? I don't know much about them tbh or how they form. 

Fingers crossed for you. I hope its the real thing.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wow that is crazy!!!. I always ovulate around a week after initial bleeding of a MC even when Hcg is still really high. my doctors say it's the body's way of "kick-starting" itself after a miscarriage. But if you didn't have sex that's crazy!? Maybe the sperm lived in your fallopian tubes really long? Or maybe it was a twin ? Are your levels going back up? 

Really hope this is a healthy pregnancy! Everyone hangs on to that hope after a loss so really congrats!


----------



## detterose

Wow, that's insane!! I would be requesting a repeat scan in a week and having beta hCGs done, that way you can find out if this is truly a healthy pregnancy and not a pseudo sac like someone else mentioned. I hope this is your rainbow bean, GL xx


----------



## eco

Hi, 

Im having a repeat scan on tues. I walked around for an hour and then went back to clinic and asked for HCG bloods but doc said no and wait for scan. When they did the scan they didnt ask for any dates just said that the size of pregnancy looked about 5 weeks. I was 6 weeks 5 days and had been scanned before so the mc , i have had an ectopic so always test and scan early. 

They even asked the nurse who stayed with me on the ward to when i had the medical treatment to come and look at the scan and asked her out right DID U SEE THE SAC BEFORE LETTING THIS PATIENT LEAVE THE WARD. 

She said yes there was no doubt.

I know the nurses pretty well as Iv been in and out some healthy pregs some not so I have no reason to think she was covering her ass.

Ihe only thing I can think is its not a normal preg and the medical treatment will prob make me mc this even if it was but not so sure on the effects of continuing pregs.

Ill keep you posted on the out come but I just dont know what to think.

Thank you very much for the reply and for not thinking im crazy!! 

x x


----------



## allie.seg

This is absolutely amazing. Crossing my fingers for your little one to have a safe stay. Sending prayers your way and I hope everything works out. Absolutely keep us posted!


----------



## dairymomma

Gosh, my head is spinning just reading this so I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going thru! :hugs: And not sure if this is a possibility or not but I have a friend with weird fertility issues. She has a double uterus (and thyroid issues) and gets her period right thru her entire pregnancies because of it. In fact, she didn't know she was pregnant with her son until she was like 4 months because she had a period every month and virtually no symptoms. The doctor caught it when she went in complaining about headaches and weight gain thinking they were related to her thyroid. Not sure if this is a possibility for you but just thought I'd pass it on. Also, if you had sex just before the miscarriage, miscarried, but then ovulated within a few days of the miscarriage, it might be possible? :shrug: It's a puzzle that's for sure. I'm just surprised they didn't do labs when you requested. It would be the most efficient way to see what's going on in my opinion. In a week's wait for a repeat u/s, you could have up to 4 blood draws done. But keep us posted and :hugs:. It's got to be mind-boggling for you right now.


----------



## eco

Hi,

Thank you for that. In theory I have no issues with fertility as I have 2 already 1 only 18months. But things can change! I was very frustrated about bloods not being done as when I had the etp it eased my mind to see what was going on before any scan.

That is the only way this could have happened, but is it possible to ovulate while pregnant? My HCG 2 days before mc was 24000 and had been doubling every 36h (ish). TBH it was very unexpected mc, I went back to have a repeat scan and they just said there is no heart beat and on the previous scan there was. 

Thanks again to you all for the advice and support its much needed right now.


----------



## dairymomma

Just thought of something else that might make a bit of sense in this odd situation (but will be just as mind-boggling in a way too...)

Anyway, did they say the _sac_ was measuring 4-5 weeks? I have another friend (I have alot of friends with weird fertility problems I'm realizing...:haha:) who went in for an ultrasound at 11 weeks but was told she measured 13 so her dates had been off. She miscarried a week later and had the tissue sent in for testing . I was there when the doctor called with the results. Turns out she was measuring big because she had been pregnant with TWINS! The 13 week measurement was from the size of the SAC, not the baby! Not sure if this would make you feel any better but it's another explanation maybe? :shrug:


----------



## detterose

Bump. Any news eco?


----------



## annaaabanana

did you find out yet?


----------



## dairymomma

Checking in. Do you have an update Eco? Hope things are okay.


----------



## blonki

Something similar happened to me yesterday and I have been looking for answers. I happened upon this post and would really like to know how eco is doing as I feel I'm on the same path! I'll setup a new post to tell my story though as this thread belongs to eco.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Eco do you have an update?


----------



## traylee01

you maybe have had 2 sacs and one expelled so like 2 sacs but they only saw and focused on one that had a baby inside, the other one could have been a empty sac blighted ovum and not seen, it happens alot, as they dont see it hidiing,
so the sac could be there left over still and be empty as blighted ovum


----------

